# 425 Transplant work



## quamit (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a pair of John Deere 425,s. One is bare bones with 600 hrs by a guy that washed and polished after each time he cut the grass. The other has 900 hrs and came with a blower, material collection system, PTO front mid and rear and a 3 Pt. hitch.

I would like to steal from one and add to the first so I can sell the second machine and make some room in the garage for other toys. 

My question to the group is, am I going to get into trouble trying to move the rear PTO. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

